# Hmmm Yummy



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ljLyd1OvU


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

If it's as hot with you as it's been here today, no wonder those cones were popular


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely, just what you need on a hot day, (although the rain has just arrived here!)
I got R&R some special doggy ice cream


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute video love the licky sounds


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, icecream for dogs. I'll have to keep an eye out for this for Rufus. 

Ruth I can't see the video, do you have a still of it?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor Maggie. No cones for her. Gave her the end once and she tried to gulp it so fast it got stuck on the roof of her mouth and she started choking on it. I had to go it fast to dislodge it with my finger, so no cones for her anymore until she is bigger. Then we may try again.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's homemade icecream Tracey, just for dogs  new recipe for us, but it's a hit!


1 banana
1 cup peanut butter
2 cups natural yogurt
2 tablespoons honey
Small chunks of cheese


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Wow, icecream for dogs. I'll have to keep an eye out for this for Rufus.
> 
> Ruth I can't see the video, do you have a still of it?


Make your own!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

A still of video for Fairlie


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Bless nina, she wants her mummy to keep a hold of the cone while she eats. Lola is the independent older sister who likes to do things herself


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Bless nina, she wants her mummy to keep a hold of the cone while she eats. Lola is the independent older sister who likes to do things herself


Lola's got more experience with the cone!  But yes, you are right, Nina likes help


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha. I like the little glances Nina throws towards where Lola went, she just wants to check that Lola hasn't got something better... but she can't stop clicking her one to go and check


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It's homemade icecream Tracey, just for dogs  new recipe for us, but it's a hit!
> 
> 
> 1 banana
> ...


Why is this just for dogs?? It's got all the things I like in it!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I quite fancied that ice cream recipe myself until I noticed the final ingredient! 

Nina looks like she's in ice cream heaven.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> A still of video for Fairlie


Wow - look how huge Lola's eyes are 
They're nearly as big as her ice cream


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Wow, icecream for dogs. I'll have to keep an eye out for this for Rufus.
> 
> Ruth I can't see the video, do you have a still of it?


Guess where I got it from.... The pub!!
They even do a special beer for doggys!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Why is this just for dogs?? It's got all the things I like in it!


It's nice minus the cheese


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Why is this just for dogs?? It's got all the things I like in it!


I'm with Tracey, I'll have a cone of it myself! 

Thanks Ruth, your dogs are so beautiful and the best part is your love for them shines forth in every single photo and video.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I'm with Tracey, I'll have a cone of it myself!
> 
> Thanks Ruth, your dogs are so beautiful and the best part is your love for them shines forth in every single photo and video.


I'm glad, I do love them very much!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Just adorable, I haven't been on for a while, how fair Nina has got, her colouring is beautiful (as of course is Lola)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arlo said:


> Just adorable, I haven't been on for a while, how fair Nina has got, her colouring is beautiful (as of course is Lola)


Thank you. Hope you are well and your daughter plus two poos!

Is savannah still that rich toffee colour?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Thank you. Hope you are well and your daughter plus two poos!
> 
> Is savannah still that rich toffee colour?


I really do love the way alot of poo's change colour, Savannah is fading, but seems to have stopped. With Arlo being black I was told you get blue black and red black (if you know what I mean) hes got two ends, his back end is red black and his front end blue black! 

I just love the way Ninas muzzle stands out. 

I think my two must try some ice cream soon


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arlo said:


> I really do love the way alot of poo's change colour, Savannah is fading, but seems to have stopped. With Arlo being black I was told you get blue black and red black (if you know what I mean) hes got two ends, his back end is red black and his front end blue black!
> 
> I just love the way Ninas muzzle stands out.
> 
> I think my two must try some ice cream soon


Yes, her ears, muzzle and tail seem to have kept the rich colour. Now as her hair gets longer on her body it does get more golden but very creamy at the roots. Definitely a contrast but she's beautiful and gets lots of complements about her beautiful coat.  it does matt like crazy though.


----------

